# will a mk2 steering wheel fit in a mk3?



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

will it? has anyone tried it? starting to get the hunch it would because mk2's and mk3's share a lot of parts (suspension and etc.)

help? :beer:


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

late model mk2 wheels will fit as they have the same steering shaft spline size as the mk3's. the early models have a smaller shaft size so the wheels won't fit. however i'm not sure about mk3 airbag v. no airbag


----------

